# petrochromis red bulu spawning on movie :)))



## pettapettro (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man, that is freakin sweet. How many do you have in the colony?


----------



## pettapettro (Nov 22, 2008)

blkg35 said:


> Man, that is freakin sweet. How many do you have in the colony?


hello i think i am 1 of the biggest red bulu kepper in the world right now i have 45 redz and 25 -30 more is coming soon


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

WOW!!! opcorn: :thumb: :drooling: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## mletap (Jan 2, 2002)

What size tank??? Send some to the U.S. :thumb: Good job!!!


----------



## pettapettro (Nov 22, 2008)

mletap said:


> What size tank??? Send some to the U.S. :thumb: Good job!!!


the tank is around 1000 liter


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Pettapettro,

There is a Sweedish website where many hobbyist have put their fish for sale on it.

Are you a member of this site?

http://www.fiskformedlingen.se/listor.asp?list=yngel

If so, please PM me. I am very interested in getting F1 Bulu Points.

thanks,

Geoff


----------



## pettapettro (Nov 22, 2008)

geoff_tropheus said:


> Pettapettro,
> 
> There is a Sweedish website where many hobbyist have put their fish for sale on it.
> 
> ...


sure i am pettapetrochromis on this site

but contakt me on this e mail direct [email protected] 
'
i have 43 red bulu point babys


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

You are the man!, :thumb: WOW  you have a TONS of Petrochromis fry, Bulu Point and others!!

Congratulations...

email sent.

Thank you,

Geoff


----------



## Bentho (Jun 9, 2004)

Very nice :thumb: I wish I could find some here.


----------



## pettapettro (Nov 22, 2008)

:fish: good luck ))


----------

